# Teenagers and Anabolic Steroid Use



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2012)

by Mike Arnold This has been a hot topic for many years now and with good reason, as steroid use in teens presents a set of risk factors foreign to adult users; often of a more serious nature. The physical risks have been well documented, but among those young adults who have decided that the [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## NTL (Oct 27, 2012)

Good read .


----------



## dadrox2 (Feb 4, 2013)

Great article.  I don't know why we all try to tell teens that steroids are so evil for them but for us they are wonderful.  Let's be honest, the right steroids steroids taken during the right times during puberty will leave you with a great foundation of muscle, increase penis size and as long as you take anti-estrogens, growth plates will not become exhausted.  The mental aspect will be the hardest for teens to deal with.  I agree 100% with the fact that steroids can create a lazy BB'r or athlete.  Hopefully, these teens will find a good mentor to lead them.


----------

